# Grand Lodge of Texas Codebook



## Blake Bowden

Yes or no?


----------



## TCShelton

Not really.


----------



## Nate Riley

No


----------



## JBD

NO


----------



## jonesvilletexas

In no way should they.


----------



## JBD

Something has been rattling around in my head since I posted my single word response that I think needs saying.

It is amazing to me that in an era where we have the best educated people; more access to information; and the whole volume of knowledge expands at a pace never before imagined AND we have a society that has an extremely low illiteracy rate AND more free time (time not spent trying to provide food, shelter, clothing) than ever before it is somehow the right time to break tradition and write down what has never been written.

We all joined the fraternity with the knowledge that the work was not written.  We understood it never was to be written.  We agreed to it and now some want to change it.  

Why would anyone want to change the basis of the thing that makes the thing the thing that you voluntarily joined knowing the restrictions?


----------



## JTM

if you need the crutch, use it.  if you don't, then don't.


----------



## nick1368

No, I can see clearly what having a "codebook" has done to Chapter & Council.  If there were a GLoT Code book our degrees would all be read and take away from the experience, JMHO


----------



## Blake Bowden

Wow, why are so many of you against an official codebook? I think it's a better idea than having a 3rd party publish one with errors. Plus it would provide a little revenue to the GLofTX.


----------



## Wingnut

to be real candid, it would make it rather difficult on the obligation and oath if they were to write that which we cant write


----------



## js4253

Wingnut said:


> to be real candid, it would make it rather difficult on the obligation and oath if they were to write that which we cant write



I agree with Wingnut.  An official book would put the committee on work out of business.  We have managed pretty well all these years.


----------



## rhitland

Inlays the reason it was approved to have code books b/c their is none and GL will never make one so nothing has really changed except the fact no one can bring charges on a MM for having this blue book we call a code book. I have nothing aginst Gl printing an offical copy and think that if they made this law then they should make the book to go with it, but I personal feel it was not the right time to propose this law as it was another way to water down Masonry and make it easier as opposed to making it legal for real usage and everbody wants to draw lines and fight about it. I liked the way it was before where everybody had one at home and it was illegal all together so no one talked about it especially as a problem.


----------



## JEbeling

Well don't think it would be that easy to put the Committee on "Hope & Change" out of work.. ! they would still dream up something new and expect it to added to the test for the new Worshipful Masters.. ? 

All the ones' I have know have been very dedicated masons and worked very hard to get the work correct.. ! but a couple have decided that thats all there is to Masonary is the work.. ? 

Of course I have express myself.. ! and have had a certificate for a lot of years.. ! in most cases they just address me as the old fogie in the corner..? which gives me a lot of pride that they still understand there was masonary before they joined..? 

PS: think the code books are a good tool.. anything to help them with their work.. !


----------



## Blake Bowden

js4253 said:


> An official book would put the committee on work out of business.



Would that be a bad thing? During many practice nights I've heard "I checked with the Committee on work and they say to do it THIS way", at the same time another member says "no, I checked with them and they told me I'm doing it correctly". 

I may be wrong, but aren't there a few GL's that publish their own codebooks?


----------



## Hippie19950

From what I understand, you are not allowed to have the Code or Cipher Book in the Lodge at all, but can posses one for personal use. I also feel a Code/Cipher Book, or Monitor should not be in the hands of a candidate, unless there is a word he cannot understand, and the instructor uses it to teach from. I thought it was not allowed, but in the last few months, I have met with others who instruct, and they have said they will let a candidate have their Monitor to study from. My instructor said NO! I learned the questions and answers from Mouth to Ear, and feel that is what is proper. The Code/Cipher Book is a good way to stay sharp on the work if you (like me) don't have anyone close to study with, and stay on top of it. You have to know the work in order to read the code. My 2 cents, and you can kep the change...


----------



## Wingnut

Many lodges I know of give a monitor to all new EAs.  I had to buy mine and my law book.


----------



## Bill Lins

Wingnut said:


> Many lodges I know of give a monitor to all new EAs.



We give Monitors to our newly-raised MM's. Why would you give one to an EA?

We also give a law book to each new JW per GL law. They're free to the Lodge.


----------



## Wingnut

Correct GL will send the new JW a codebook via the lodge or you can pick it up.  I can see why some would object to giving a monitor to an EA since he has some of the other degrees in it.  I personally dont mind, but I didnt get one till I was raised.  BTW a tradition at one of my lodges is that the newly raised MM's instructor buys his monitor for him and signs it.  Mine did it for me, his for him, and I have for the ones I trained.


----------



## Bill Lins

RJS said:


> Why wouldn't you give an EA a monitor?



Uh, because of the sections covering the FC & MM degrees? Things they need not concern themselves with?

They have no need of the glossary if they are properly instructed. Their instructors are supposed to explain what the words they are learning mean if necessary, just as they are supposed to explain the lessons contained within the memory work.


----------



## Bill Lins

Wingnut said:


> Correct GL will send the new JW a codebook via the lodge



Sure hope you meant a "law book"!


----------



## JBD

Hippie19950 said:


> From what I understand, you are not allowed to have the Code or Cipher Book in the Lodge at all, but can posses one for personal use. I also feel a Code/Cipher Book, or Monitor should not be in the hands of a candidate, unless there is a word he cannot understand, and the instructor uses it to teach from. I thought it was not allowed, but in the last few months, I have met with others who instruct, and they have said they will let a candidate have their Monitor to study from. My instructor said NO! I learned the questions and answers from Mouth to Ear, and feel that is what is proper. The Code/Cipher Book is a good way to stay sharp on the work if you (like me) don't have anyone close to study with, and stay on top of it. You have to know the work in order to read the code. My 2 cents, and you can kep the change...




My brother - PLEASE - I implore you.  Read the 2007 additions to the GL Law.  I do not have mine with me this morning or I would quote it for you.  It is legal for a MM to OWN one, it is NOT legal for him to have it on Lodge "premises" and you are specifically prohibited from using it to teach a candidate the work.

Regarding the monitor - *IMHO - YMMV *- the candidate doesn't need the monitor with the proper instruction.  There is a lot of information in the monitor that is beyond the EA or FC level eventhough it is not esoteric it can be overwhelming and confusing.  Let teach the candidate and let them read later.

BTW - the size change and bolding was intentional that statement is just MY OPINION.


----------



## owls84

I think that we need to do a better job of education. I am for posessing a code book as long as it is within the law. I am for the GL printing their own for a couple reasons. The GL committee on work would still be vital for the purpose of teaching foot work but there is differences between the brothers on the committee on some wording. I have heard it and seen it, this would eliminate that. It would help generate revenue for the GL. Currently the GL is allowing someone else to make money why not bring it home and make it Official. As Bro. Rhit said why have a law allowing it then say well it is not entirely correct. Doesn't make sense. 

As far as the monitor. I say not until you are a MM. This is a TON of information and why would you want to throw all that at a Brother. We have the 4 candidate books that are to be given and using them with the proper instruction why on earth would you need a monitor? Do you use the 4 books with the monitor? When I was raised I remember being given a monitor and when I got home I was overwelmed with the information. I mean it goes into Accepting the DDGM and GL officers and so forth. My gosh lets give these guys some incentive to become Master Masons.


----------



## Wingnut

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Sure hope you meant a "law book"!



DOH!  Good Catch My Brother!  Whats funny (and I got a lot of stares) was I asked a Brother in the hall way at Grand Lodge "where can I pick up the codebook for our JW?"  You could have heard a pin drop...  Luckily the Brother I asked knows me and knew what I meant and said oh you mean the LAW book not the codes we follow book


----------



## JEbeling

should have went into the Committee on "Hope and Change" and ask them for the official version..? and watch their reaction.. ? they get all bent out of shape when you ask them if something is right in the code book...?


----------



## eagle1966

my vote was yes but I feel that since the code book is allowed now then it should be correct, the current restirctions in place now are adqueat to keep them out of lodge.
but if there is no one with cert. to verify your work then how else will there be correct work


----------



## JTM

blake said:


> Would that be a bad thing? During many practice nights I've heard "I checked with the Committee on work and they say to do it THIS way", at the same time another member says "no, I checked with them and they told me I'm doing it correctly".
> 
> I may be wrong, but aren't there a few GL's that publish their own codebooks?



that's what makes those nights so fun!  


lol, some people may not see it that way though.


----------



## rhitland

I have scanned the working tools and apron and will send that to the EA, FC or MM when they get to that part of the memory work to give them something the can memorize from writting and is usaully the one thing the nail and we do not have to work on. The only way you can use a code book for instructing is if you are instructing another MM at home otherwise you have to be alone and away from Lodge premise. 

I have been to an exam for certs and the Com. on Work member did not know how the working tools for the FC where laid out nor could it be agreed upon what was right, and as JTM said the night got fun after that.


----------



## scottmh59

they should make one..no one is holding a gun to your head to buy and use it if you do not want to.


----------



## Sirius

Since the work isn't really a secret anymore. Maybe a code book wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Wingnut

Just my (mostly) humble opinion of course, but the actual 'secrets' of freemasonry are readily available, no doubt about it.  Anyone with a computer and the knowledge of google can find them.  I can post links to all of them... but I wont.  I swore an oath to the GAOTU and took upon myself to an obligation to NOT tell the secrets.  The secrets arent really the concern, its our character and honor that is...

again just my thoughts


----------



## Nate Riley

Wingnut said:


> Just my (mostly) humble opinion of course, but the actual 'secrets' of freemasonry are readily available, no doubt about it.  Anyone with a computer and the knowledge of google can find them.  I can post links to all of them... but I wont.  I swore an oath to the GAOTU and took upon myself to an obligation to NOT tell the secrets.  *The secrets arent really the concern, its our character and honor that is...*
> 
> again just my thoughts



That's my take on it, too.  Someone was grilling me a while back about all of the secrets.  I told them that "the secrets of Freemasonry have been long published and are available.  But I gave my word that I would not reveal any of them, further I gave my word that I would protect them.  So, don't even ask me to confirm them.  It is nothing personal, I am just keeping my word."


----------



## RAY

When the code books were voted on and passes the only thing that changed was it was no longer a Masonic offense to own one. Law was set into place that prohibited the use of it on Masonic property or to use in front of a candidate to teach him. I was and still am against it because of two reasons. One-it takes away fellowship with another brother when learning or going over your work Second it's already being abused and there has been occasions where it was seen in and on lodge property and some MM are teaching out of it. At least when it was an offense to own one this never occurred to my knowledge. I have studied with a couple of brothers eye to eye over 25 years and wouldn't trade one minute of my time with them for all the code books in the world.


----------



## Wingnut

I dont know of anyone that uses the code book in lieu of actual mouth to ear, more of an enhancement when going over it alone between classes as a reminder or aid to the memory


----------



## Sirius

RAY said:


> I have studied with a couple of brothers eye to eye over 25 years and wouldn't trade one minute of my time with them for all the code books in the world.



That's how its supposed to work. All of the efforts to make it easier to be a Mason, only cheapen Masonry. If we continue on this path, we're the Oddfellows. Last one out, turn off the light.


----------



## rhitland

There have been 1.4 million Texas Code books sold since it was created in the 20's sometimes and since we legalized it 10,000 have been sold and that is a big number. OK GL legalized it and keep the copy writes and printed their own and sold them for 50$ a whack. So if we had keep the copy writes since 07' we would have made 500,000 and over the life of the book the GL ot TX would have made $70,000,000.00 give or take a few million. So I wonder how many MM there have been since 1920 I dare say it would be close to 1.4 million which means allot of MM are buying the thing so why not put the money in our bank and not some profit based company?


----------



## rev.jake

How many TX Masons have a code book?  Would it not be better for GL to publish one than to get one published by an unoffical source.  It is easy to take care of the obligatgion.  Don't put them in the book.  I have seen the mess in Chapter and Council with the officers using a book.  I got tired of the few who refuse to learn the parts, or cannot learn the parts.


----------



## JTM

a) "let's give everybody an excuse not to learn the work and lodge it safetly within our breast"

or 

b) it's a good reminder of the work for those that don't have a better one.  

make your choice.


----------



## rev.jake

JTM said:


> a) "let's give everybody an excuse not to learn the work and lodge it safetly within our breast"
> 
> or
> 
> b) it's a good reminder of the work for those that don't have a better one.
> 
> make your choice.


 

b.

I had the privilege of teaching 2 brothers their work.  Neither one was good at memory work.  Both are still active and served in the line to the advantage of the Lodge and Masonry.  So why not help them with a code book?


----------



## RAY

No brainier there Rev. Its a Masonic offense to begin with  so as a starter I recommend you study the Constitution -Resolutions of the Grand Lodge of Texas. Many Ea's and FC's are on this site and shouldn't witness a lot of these post. My 2 cents worth!


----------



## Bill Lins

B


----------



## owls84

RAY said:


> No brainier there Rev. Its a Masonic offense to begin with  so as a starter I recommend you study the Constitution -Resolutions of the Grand Lodge of Texas. Many Ea's and FC's are on this site and shouldn't witness a lot of these post. My 2 cents worth!


 
Totally disagree. Instead of informing us that it is against the law and we should study the constitutions please quote exactly where it is that it would be in violation those are written and can be quoted. I agree with Rhit, if the Grand West voted to allow the use then why not legislate a correct verson and make money on it. It is so ironic that we allow the use but do not make sure they are correct or get money from it. Here is what I like. Not too long ago a CoW member came to a floor school and was instructing us on the work in a MM degree. This individual was corrected at least 3 times by an elderly member. Now if there was a book that was "Correct" then nothing could be changed without approval. Masonry to me has nothing to do with the questions and answers but the lessons taught in them. So I vote legislate a code book, make money on it, and focus on degree work for the new members instead of putting on half @$$ degrees. Just my $0.02


----------



## RAY

Owls84 I wasn't aware it was my duty to inform this site as to Masonic Law. However it seems many are incapable of looking things up in the GL book so I will give you that information. First  I said Masonic offence which is a little out dated so I will be politically correct about it. We now refer to it as a "Masonic Disciplinary Violation" The Grand West had nothing to do with the code book as it was presented to GL for a vote by a Brother and it was the Grand East that gaveled the vote of the attending Past Masters. The Vote was to make possession of the cipher by a Master Mason a non Masonic offence. In the past you could have been brought up on Masonic charges for possession period. The rules were well defined after passing of this resolution. If you have a GL Constitution book you can go to article 505 line 20 and it will give you what you seek. Spending a little extra time to study your Masonry would be very beneficial in the long run. I hope this has shed a little light your way.


----------



## Bill Lins

RAY said:


> Owls84 I wasn't aware it was my duty to inform this site as to Masonic Law.


 
Bro. Ray- back in the early days of this website's existence, we agreed, since many of our Brethren do not have ready access to a law book, that rather than just saying "It's the Law", we would post not just the cite, but the entire text of the Law for the edification of the Brethren here. It is a much more productive method of education than is sarcasm.


----------



## RAY

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Bro. Ray- back in the early days of this website's existence, we agreed, since many of our Brethren do not have ready access to a law book, that rather than just saying "It's the Law
> 
> I am sure I am not the only one on this site without your early days agreements knowledge however every Master Mason does have access of the laws through the lodge JW. The GL blue book is available to all Master Masons and can be ordered through there Secretaries at any time. Although its printed material it is not available to any one who chooses to want one so I see no productive reason why our information should be quoted in full form on an open web site. Many discussions I see here should be for MM only since it pertains to our business only. Ea's and Fc's need not concern them self's with this information and should be more into learning there work than asking about the open discussions seen here. My previous reply was not intended to be that of sarcasm but informative and if takenin that text I apologise.


----------



## Huw

Unlike GLoTX, UGLE doesn't enforce the use of one particular version of ritual. There's one Working which is predominant (called Emulation), used by around two-thirds of UGLE Lodges, and the remaining one-third of Lodges use a wide variety of different Workings (although only about half a dozen Workings are widely used).

Almost all of these Workings have now been officially published for decades, some for over a century.

The decisive reason for publishing was similar to one of the reasons mentioned in this debate: unofficial sources were publishing them anyway, and they were getting them wrong, and some Brethren were following the errors without realising they were wrong. The only way to counteract that was to publish versions which were correct.

However, since our GL doesn't lay down the ritual, it's not GL which publishes the books. Instead, each of the main Workings here has its own (voluntary) Committee, and each Committee takes responsibility for its own Working. This is why different ones took the decision to publish their official versions at different times. Another key difference between our system and GLoTX is that, since these Committees are not official bodies of the GL, they don't have authority to tell anyone what to do: they can say what their Working is, and demonstrate it, but they can't require anyone to follow it. This is why it is only by issuing correct books that we can limit the spread of errors.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## mcdeli515

Since there is already a code book, "King Solomon and his Followers", why not let the Grand Lodge create one in like format and allow us to use it in the privacy of our own homes.  Strictly as a study guide and teaching tool.  It should never be admitted into the lodge.  Just my opinion...


----------



## js4253

In the past Masonry was so secretive that almost nothing could be talked about.  I don't know if that was LAW or just the way it was done in Texas.  I was raised in 2005 so I am new to Masonry, but I do have opinions.  I was told by my mentors that if it is written anywhere in plain English from the GLOT, is is OK to share or talk about with non-Masons.  The problem, as I see it is, everyone has their own opinion and they think they are right.  King Solomon and his followers was published in 1907 and has been used by Texas Masons secretly for years.  I know it is incorrect in many places but that was all they had.  Maybe it is time for the GLoT to publish a ritual book.  They would have to come up with their own code rather than plagiarizing King Solomon and his followers.  Some say they would be violating the obligation, but it would only be for the one time and I think they could leave the obligation alone.  Do as we say, not as we did.  At least the code book would be official and would eliminate many arguments.


----------



## JEbeling

You will find that most Non-mason are not very interested and some who are just want stuff to add to their anti-mason stuff... ! found it best just not bring it up and answer only questions... ! Never answer a what if question.. its only a trap... !


----------



## Bill Lins

js4253 said:


> I was told by my mentors that if it is written anywhere in plain English from the GLOT, is is OK to share or talk about with non-Masons.



The problem with that is that some things that weren't esoteric in the past are now considered to be esoteric. You'll find a plain English explanation of the working tools of each Degree in our Monitor. Apparently, at one time they were not considered to be esoteric, but things have changed.


----------



## Huw

That's very interesting indeed, Bill.

Do you have any idea *why* something came to be treated as a secret which wasn't before?  It seems an odd decision.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Bill Lins

I neither know when nor why.


----------



## appzdude

I just turned in my EA work and it was very rewarding to learn it with a brother and not a code book. I think it should stay the same - no code book.


----------



## Willys

So we learn that the trowel unites us to emulate who can best work and best agree.

Where do we learn and practice that working and agreeing?  Through the ritual and the learning of that ritual; lodges of instruction.  Take away that mouth to ear and the brethren are left to learn on their own.

I learned the ritual from a most excellent instructor but importantly, I learned how to work with his instruction and he learned to instruct to my ability.   Master and Apprentice.  A written code doesn't provide that sort of interaction but would leave a student to his own devices.

Without leadership and training we cease to be a cohesive organization.


----------



## MedMan7

blake said:


> Wow, why are so many of you against an official codebook? I think it's a better idea than having a 3rd party publish one with errors. Plus it would provide a little revenue to the GLofTX.



I am really with you on this Blake!  They are out there and they are going to be used by many whether we want them to be or not.  As a traditionalist I would love to see it be kept in the old ways but I know that this will not be possible forever.  Most people that have children now days absolutly do not have the time if their children are involved in extracurricular activities.  I do not know if most have noticed but school and summer sports are being played 7 days a week now.  Sundays and Wednesdays are no longer sacred for even for church.  They even play tournaments that run from dark to 3 A.M.  I know that I find myself chasing my tail end and never catching it and my children are not nearly involved as many of our friends children are.  I know many good men out there that are already good masons but they have not been able to petition because they would not be able to dedicate the time needed to study.

With money getting shorter for Grand Lodge and local lodges and with over all membership being down it would be a great way to possible earn some more revenue for GL and possible help those brothers that cannto dedicate the needed time to their lodge for practice to be able to retain enough knowledge until they are able to get mor involved once again.


----------



## owls84

RAY said:


> I am sure I am not the only one on this site without your early days agreements knowledge however every Master Mason does have access of the laws through the lodge JW. The GL blue book is available to all Master Masons and can be ordered through there Secretaries at any time. Although its printed material it is not available to any one who chooses to want one so I see no productive reason why our information should be quoted in full form on an open web site. Many discussions I see here should be for MM only since it pertains to our business only. Ea's and Fc's need not concern them self's with this information and should be more into learning there work than asking about the open discussions seen here. My previous reply was not intended to be that of sarcasm but informative and if takenin that text I apologise.



I know I am talking to a brick wall when I post this but hopefully by doing so others may learn something. This site is not and probably will not ever be governed by the Grand Lodge of Texas. It was made by Bro. Blake and several of us have been here since the first week you are correct. However, there are plenty that have come along the way that have help shape it into what it is today. This site was never intended to take place of the Law book and we do have disclaimers stating such all over our site. However, it is a DISCUSSION forum. it is intended to create discussion. Seems by my count you have helped with 40 posts and they are greatly appreciated. When we were asking you to cite your sources a page number article number or any reference would work. To just post something and call it fact, especially the Law Book, is a very dangerous thing for a younger Mason. We are all here to learn something and if you are not willing to help fine. If you feel something posted is in violation of a Masonic Offense please bring it to our attention and we will deal with it properly. Although you may not like some of the open posts on here belong, we are doing something that has never been done in Texas. The internet is the future of our Fraternity and you can see that with the new Grand Lodge website, The Grand Master now on Facebook, and The Grand Lodge having a Facebook page. Soon, real soon, Grand Lodge will have an online store for members to purchase things. 

Again thank you for your contributions to the site and regardless of your point of view you have helped Masons of Texas thrive as the leading Masonic Forum in the great state of Texas.


----------



## MedMan7

I would add only one thing Owls.  Everything that is printed is accessable to the public in some shape, form, or fashion.  Books wind up in the wrong hands all of the time.


----------



## Willys

The GLoTx, through its annual processes has decided those things that should be regarded as secret.  Those secrets have evolved over the years leaving us, principally, with the ritual as the secrets of Freemasonry in Texas.  Yes, there are books published with the ritual.  Yes, some jurisdictions use variations in the ritual.  Some jurisdictions publish code books to assist participants in those degrees.  Good for them, I suppose.

So, is the information in the _Monitor of the Lodge_ secret?  Is the _Book of Laws_ secret?  Are the minutes of he Lodge secret?  Would a code book be secret?  No, no, no and no.  After completing the Master's exam I began learning the big secrets, openings and closings, the degrees, the lectures.  My instructor, having previously parted those secrets to 70 other Master Masons,  explains to others that I was the dumb one, his most difficult student... taking 3 weeks and 4 days before taking my first exam... and passing.  Mouth to ear, no cheat sheets.  Being active within the Grand Lodge my instructor was fairly knowledgeable in GLlaw.  He explained the secret thing to me in simple terms... _

If it's written down - it's not a secret._

I can only opine that for those who would prefer to have a code book then perhaps GL should devise an _Associate Mason_ category of some sort.  When a member is ready to pursue full fledged commitment then petition for the real secrets.


----------



## peace out

Indulge a newbie's take on this subject...I ran across this site when investigating Masonry.  This is one of the threads that came up in my search.  Someone had posted the name of a book and I consequently went to Barnes & Nobles.  I asked a worker about it.  The worker looked it up and said "we don't have any on stock, it looks like a couple were just sold.  Which one are you interested in?"  I asked for an explanation for the differences.  The worker didn't know, and only stated there was a Lone Star Edition, New York, CA, and in the midst of his telling me this another worker happened by.  This new worker said "Are you looking for the little blue book only Masons can read?"  I ,starting to get a bit apprehensive, said, "sure."  He said, you will need the Lone Star edition.  I was floored.  I don't believe, looking back, this man was a Mason.  But there had been enough people in that store ordering this book that he knew which one I would want.

I don't see why the GLoT doesn't control this book and make it available only to FC's and MM's.  As an FC, I would like to start teaching EAs.  I would like to ensure I get the language right.  From what I gather on this thread, there is not any official guide to ensure language is being followed.  Is there?


----------



## Dave in Waco

Actually there is an official guide to the work, they are called certificate holders.  

Anyway, the Code Book is to be used by MM's only for them to be able to check themselves.  The book really isn't for teaching oneself and by Grand Lodge Law, it is not to be used as a teaching method for an EA, FC, or MM.  They are not allowed on Lodge property and especially inside a Lodge.  They are also not supposed to be in the possession of an EA or FC.  

I do applaud you for wanting to help teach EA's, but the code book is not the way to do it.  Tell your instructor that you would like to help teach, and I'm sure he would be happy to help you achieve your goal.


----------



## Bill Lins

mch4970 said:


> From what I gather on this thread, there is not any official guide to ensure language is being followed.  Is there?


 
The Committee on Work is the "official guide" to the memory work. They are the ultimate authority on what is & isn't correct. Under them are the District Instructors. There are also Brethren who have earned certificates of competence to teach the work. I'd suggest that you ask a certificate holder to let you assist in teaching candidates- I expect he'd be glad for you to help teach while he supervises & corrects mistakes. I assure you that, by teaching others, you will greatly improve your own proficiency in the work. Good luck.


----------



## peace out

Dave and Bill, thanks for the advice.  

I had gathered the rules by reading through this thread.  I was adamant in learning my EA work via mouth.  I am happy for the decision.  Thanks for the info.

The sitting WM at my EA prof is a district instructor.  I may talk with him about teaching.

You guys are great.  I'm glad for this forum.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

A Texas WM, during the Grand Lodge Officer Q&A session at the Wardens Retreat this weekend asked the question of the panel, "Is Grand Lodge ever going to publish it's own Code Book similar to the one available at bookstores?" The rather heated response from Grand Senior Warden Brumit was, "There is no code book that I've ever seen, I don't have one, I've never seen one, and Grand Lodge doesn't make one. There are no plans for Grand Lodge to make a codebook!" 

Given his position as a Grand Lodge officer, I'd gather that answer speaks for itself.


----------



## Dave in Waco

That's the impression I got of him last weekend.  He's the exact type of person we don't need in a grand chair.  He isn't looking forward in Masonry, he's looking at the past.  He's one of those, "This is the way way we've done for the last 100 years, and we are going to run it into the ground doing it that way."


----------



## owls84

Brumit is the one that slammed a law book in front of me and told me I should read it. This after I asked why he kept referring to us as a "Charitable Organization" when in fact we should be called an "Organization that does Charitable Works". Seems like a guy that has a chip on his shoulder but the Grand West spoke and in two years it will be Most Worshipful Grand Master Brumit.


----------



## Bill Lins

owls84 said:


> Brumit is the one that slammed a law book in front of me and told me I should read it. This after I asked why he kept referring to us as a "Charitable Organization" when in fact we should be called an "Organization that does Charitable Works".


 
R:.W:. Brumit should take his own advice. From "The Laws of The Grand Lodge of Texas, A.F. & A.M.":

"ARTICLE I- TITLE AND PURPOSES

Section 2. â€“ Purposes.

The purposes of this Grand Lodge are to control and regulate the practice of Freemasonry throughout its jurisdiction, in accordance with the immemorial usages of this ancient and honorable Craft; to advance the moral and social interest of its membership; to foster good citizenship, honest industry and upright living; to
cultivate the exercise of charity in its best and broadest sense; to assist the widows and orphans of its deceased members; to stimulate friendship, harmony and brotherly love, and generally to promote, in its own way, the happiness of mankind â€“ it is a Fraternity of good men, linked together by honorable and indisoluble bonds, to accomplish these noble purposes, eschewing all interest in factional politics and sectarian religion and free from the dictation of both."

According to not only this article, but also the Committee on Masonic Education & Service, charity is not even our primary duty, much less the purpose of our organization.

He should also read "Masonry for the Texas Mason's Lady" by Bro. Mike Wiggins & Susie Broughton. Quoting from pg.10, "Freemasonry makes charity a duty but it is _not_ (italics mine) a charitable organization."


----------



## Blake Bowden

Epic Bro. Lins.


----------



## owls84

That is actually the part he pointed out, Bill. It all took place at Oak Cliff Lodge during a Secretary's School. I was concerned that if they continued to call us a "Charitable Organization" it would lump us in with a class we are not or should not be in. That and the term "Non-Profit Organization". I think both paint a picture to the public that we don't need. I do understand that technically we are a Non-Profit but when I think of that I think that each year we have a balance of $0.00. I like the the IRS term for a 501c10 A fraternal organization set up by a system of Lodges. I think if we use this to describe our organization we are in the clear.


----------



## rhitland

Can't we vote out someone in the line?


----------



## david918

rhitland said:


> Can't we vote out someone in the line?


 
If we can vote them out in Blue Lodge we can vote them out at Grand Lodge


----------



## JEbeling

This is why we are in finical problems at Grand Lodge.. ! a lot of times the Grand Masters have a personal agenda other than the good of the Masons of Texas..? I know Brumit and sometime the Ex-Cop comes out in him..?


----------



## Dave in Waco

rhitland said:


> Can't we vote out someone in the line?



If there are 2 people nominated, it goes to balloting.  It's just traditional that they move up.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

My guess is DGM would be an easier chair to take this session than GSW.


----------



## rhitland

Does it work like Blue Lodge you have to have been a GWarden to be GM or DGM?


----------



## Preston DuBose

I was at the Warden's Retreat too. I don't personally know Hon. Brumit and will refrain from commenting on his character. However, I can confirm that he got fired up about the question of an official code book.

In the case of my instruction 10 years ago, I got off to a rocky start with an instructor who didn't meet with me regularly. He was going through a divorce and it just wasn't the right time for him. If I'd had a cypher book I might have been able to better practice in between sessions on my own. That being said, I eventually was "reassigned" to an excellent instructor who got me through the work in no time flat. I do think that our approach of "mouth to ear" makes the experience more special and I'd be very hesitant to make changes that might diminish that experience for our new brothers.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Preston DuBose said:


> In the case of my instruction 10 years ago, I got off to a rocky start with an instructor who didn't meet with me regularly. He was going through a divorce and it just wasn't the right time for him. If I'd had a cypher book I might have been able to better practice in between sessions on my own. That being said, I eventually was "reassigned" to an excellent instructor who got me through the work in no time flat. I do think that our approach of "mouth to ear" makes the experience more special and I'd be very hesitant to make changes that might diminish that experience for our new brothers.



That's one reason why we have mentors but also have a weekly work night.  To me if a candidate only has a mentor, then they may develop a good friendship with one person.  But they might have a mentor that, like yours, might be going through a rough patch in their life.  If you also have them coming to work nights as well and working with a group, they become part of the group.


----------



## masonicknight

California has an "official codebook".  A person cannot have a copy of it until they complete the MM's degree.  On the other hand, they provide a copy of it for each of the three degrees so that they may have the assist between coaching session (I guess).  To answer a line stated from above about it being used as a monitor in the lodge room, CaGL does not allow it inside the Lodge Room during a meeting and that all ritual is performed from memory.  I have found, on the times I have acted as a coach, that it depends on the person....I had one that needed all the help he could get to get to the next level, others it distracted them. If used as a tool, and only as that it can do good.  But it should never be used as a crutch.  I did a little time with the local Odd Fellows lodge a few years back, everything they did was read out of the book, literally, even the initiations.  Felt like I had missed something. So as long as it is not allowed in the lodge room and memory work is required not allowed to be voluntary it may work for your jurisdiction.  I found that most of the members in my area would gripe about the "secret code book" but when they were coaching someone and they forgot a line they would excuse themselves and come back with a new perspective of what they needed to teach the student.


----------



## Bill Lins

rhitland said:


> Does it work like Blue Lodge you have to have been a GWarden to be GM or DGM?


 
From the Constitution of the Grand Lodge of Texas:

ARTICLE IV- OFFICERS OF THE GRAND LODGE

Section 6. â€“ Eligibility to Office.

The Grand Officers, except the Grand Chaplain, Grand Organist and Grand Photographer, must be members of the Grand Lodge at the time of their selection and, if willing to serve again, are eligible as often as may be the pleasure of the Grand Lodge or of the officer having the power of appointment (as the case may be), and except as provided in Section 6(a) every member of the Grand Lodge is eligible to any office therein, whether present or not at the time of his selection. 
(Revised 2008)

(a) In the statement of availability for the office of Grand Junior Warden, such member must disclose in his statement of availability whether or not he has received any reimbursement or payment of expenses from the Grand Lodge of Texas within the previous twelve month period, or, if the member is nominated from the floor of Grand Lodge, then such member shall make such disclosure in writing upon his nomination in Grand Lodge.
(Adopted 2008)

As I read it, any Past Master of a Texas blue Lodge is eligible to become GM, DGM, or any other Grand Lodge officer.


----------



## owls84

Intresting  :18:


----------



## Dave in Waco

I would agree with Bro. Bill's interpretation of the GL Law.  In my reading, it never mentioned that a Grand Officer had to hold any other qualification then being a member of Grand Lodge.  The GM, DGM, GSW, and GJW all can have nominations from the floor, according to the law book.


----------



## Mason296

My obligation said I wouldn't have one.


----------



## owls84

That's not true. Keep saying the sentence that you are speaking of and it allows you to do so if it is legal or lawful. However it is your choice if you would purchase or own one.


----------



## lwdunaway

as a New Mexico Mason i will say that we have a cipher.

it was never used to teach me the work, i never even knew it existed until i was a MM.

i have not seen it in lodge.

if used properly i see no reason to not have one.  i have since moved to Texas and on the rare occasions i get to go back to my home lodge i like being able to read over the work
to make sure i still know it before i get there.

having said that i have no dog in this fight since i am not a Texas Mason.


----------



## Papatom

(quote)"i am not a Texas Mason"

There are plenty of lodges that would welcome you. Where are you located?


----------



## lwdunaway

Papatom said:


> (quote)"i am not a Texas Mason"
> 
> There are plenty of lodges that would welcome you. Where are you located?



Thanks Papatom, i split my time between arlington (where i have a house) and the beaumont area where my mother lives.  i go to the lodge where my dad was active when i visit my mom and have been to 3 lodges in the dfw area.


----------



## Papatom

Anybody, are we going to answer.


----------



## jwhary

Unfortunately, I can see it both ways.  The traditional method of rote memorization is fine for most people; however, we have folks that need to visualize the words instead of just hearing them.  It's just the way they learn.  Having said that, in my opinion if you donâ€™t know the words, the codebook isnâ€™t that much help.


----------



## Dave in Waco

jwhary said:


> Unfortunately, I can see it both ways. The traditional method of rote memorization is fine for most people; however, we have folks that need to visualize the words instead of just hearing them. It's just the way they learn. Having said that, in my opinion if you donâ€™t know the words, the codebook isnâ€™t that much help.



It is still in Grand Lodge Law that a Code Book can not be used by or in front of someone who has not turned in their MM work.  So even if they published a Code Book, it would have to be used for review of the work that was learned by the instuctive tongue.


----------



## rhitland

Brother Dave I believe Right Worshipful Brummit takes all the questions on the code book.


----------



## Dave in Waco

rhitland said:


> Brother Dave I believe Right Worshipful Brummit takes all the questions on the code book.



You're quite right.  I'd like to change my answer to a forceful, "I have never seen or heard of this 'Code Book' in which you speak!"


----------



## gilv

Mason296 said:


> My obligation said I wouldn't have one.


 
With all respect and brotherly love your OB must have been different than mine. Mine has nothing about having or owning anything.

That being said I will ring in. I have the blue book which I refer to as "memory Jogger". As it has been stated here one can't read the words if one does not know them. SO at best it can be used as a reminder of that I have been thought by the traditional method of mouth to ear. Now my instructor is the SW and usually too busy to help me. So I must gather as much information I can then reinforce it with the assistance of the blue book. Also I am one of those who learns much better in a visual way. So I literally see the codes when I am saying the words. 

In my lodge they seem to recommend the book only to brothers they seem to think will continue on the work. So for some they wait until the reach MM for others they make us ware of it even as EAs. I am 52 and can sure use all the help I can get and I defiantly am not violating my OB in any way.

Respectfully
Gil V.


----------



## Dave in Waco

It isn't against the OB, but it is against GL Law for a candidate to possess or be in the presences of one. 



> Art. 505.  Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations.  It shall be a Masonic disciplinary violation for a Lodge, a commit-tee or any combination of Masons, or an individual Mason to:
> 
> 20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric work of a Masonic Degree. (Revised 2007)


----------



## rhitland

Dave in Waco said:


> It isn't against the OB, but it is against GL Law for a candidate to possess or be in the presences of one.



I am reading that law and I do not see where it is illegal for a candidate to own a code book?


----------



## Dave in Waco

rhitland said:


> I am reading that law and I do not see where it is illegal for a candidate to own a code book?



Art. 505. Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations. It shall be a Masonic disciplinary violation for a Lodge, a commit-tee or any combination of Masons, or an individual Mason to: 

20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric work of a Masonic Degree. (Revised 2007)


----------



## rhitland

20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge premises,
I read it as  "that no code book be on lodge premises by any person" 

and to use a cipher/code book in the presence of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric work of a Masonic Degree. 
I read it as "a MM cannot have a code book in the presence of a candidate" 
I am not seeing where it indicates that a candidate cannot own this book?  Please correct me if I am wrong on this?


----------



## Ashton Lawson

That's how I read it also Rhit. 

Like a lot of Grand Lodge Law, I am quickly discovering it is not very solid when it comes to covering all bases.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I agree that it is fairly vague, but it was the resolution that makes it legal for us to even possess one.  And we had it clarified with GL about a candidate possessing one at all, and they pointed us at this one.  I think they are referring more to the spirit of the law then the letter of the law.


----------



## rhitland

10-4 good buddies


----------



## MGM357

nick1368 said:


> No, I can see clearly what having a "codebook" has done to Chapter & Council.  If there were a GLoT Code book our degrees would all be read and take away from the experience, JMHO



The C&C ritual is not a codebook compared to the Blue Lodge,but it is a crutch. Allowing the rituals to be used in the Lodge room during the C&C stated meetings is why no one can remember the work.


----------



## kmfisher1

Blake Bowden said:


> Wow, why are so many of you against an official codebook? I think it's a better idea than having a 3rd party publish one with errors. Plus it would provide a little revenue to the GLofTX.


 

Agreed.
Make the "additional" law and obligation changes which would allow a correct version to be controlled by the GLOT.
Continue to control where it is allowed to be used. We can't even agree on how many mistakes there are or where they actually are in the current outdated version. Correct and control the publication of the cipher, a new cash cow for the GLOT.
The GLOT controls the content of the Monitor and the Law book, why would we not want the cipher correct too?


----------



## MacFie

Kind of glad to have done things without a cipher, but the fact is, I didn't even know what one was until a brother in New York, a dear old friend of mine who initiated up there a month or so after I did down here, mentioned that a cipher was part of what they did.  Just personal traditional preference of my own culture and the whot, but I kinda like oral tradition of teaching.


----------



## peace out

The heart of the issue is if it would hurt Masonry or help it.  Isn't one of the principles of Masonry about brotherly friendship?  How is a candidate suppose to fold himself into a group of men when he can simply memorize the book and come back to take his proficiency?  It's part of the mystery, and frankly, rather enjoyable.

I can think of all sorts of excuses for candidates, as a general rule, to have the book, but none of them seem to ultimately benefit Freemasonry.  

I can see lots of great people that can do lots of great things, and be great for Freemasonry.  But if they cannot or will not spend the time with a brother to learn the material, perhaps, Masonry isn't for them.  I don't know.  Is that too harsh?

Now, MMs owning the book is a completely separate idea.


----------



## mark!

I'm in agreement with you, and I feel that a MM should be able to own the book as a study aid OUTSIDE of ALL LODGE WORKS.  I've visited a lodge to see wardens holding the book reading from it, very discouraging.  I made a recommendation to them after that and things changed for the better after I left that lodge, I only hope they still follow my advice.  

The young unmolded EA's we get need to come to lodge, or meet up with brothers at places to learn the work.  That helped me bond SO much.  I learned more about Masonry, and more about myself in those sittings.


----------



## johncjr60

I was raised in a Lodge in Alaska where as soon as you take your first degree your assigned coach will start teaching you how to read the code book for that degree.  I can say that with the hours I work I would never have been able to learn it all mouth to ear.  I was able to teach myself and progressed through the degrees a whole lot easier and still retain my Alaska work now that I am a member of a lodge here in Texas.  I still work a lot of hours and haven't been able to learn Texas work.  If I had a code book I would be able to teach myself like I did in Alaska.  The code book if written correctly is written so that it you will not know what it says unless you be a Mason.  We recently started conducting stated meetings on the first degree, at the descresion of the Master because it was thought that If we did it may help us to retain new members.  Its the time that mouth to ear takes that could make a new candidate loose intrest not the fact that they don't feel like part of the Lodge.  Its a new time and younger men have to invest more time in working to support a family.  I think its time for a code book.  And, just so everyone knows, even though I had a code book, my experience going through the degrees was as wonder an experience as I've ever had.  I love Masonary but there is a way to change with the times without giving away secerts or watering down our work.  I am how ever, against being able to use the code book during degrees or anytime lodge work is being conducted.  They should be only for learning and helping during training.

John Connelly
Howe Lodge #430
Howe Tx.


----------



## johncjr60

Just a continuation from my last post.  I still had to find time to meet with my coach.


----------



## Wingnut

To level set:
*  nobody has EVER suggested using the code book as a replacement for mouth to ear.  Despite the strawman arguements that try to say thats whats wrong with the code books.
*  if we are all on the level, treat each other on the square, trust each other and are brothers... why do we need a law book that takes 12 lawyers to read and understand?  why do people try to get around the minutia of the wording of the law instead of working with the intention of the law?


----------



## traveller

Maybe publish the official "code of responsibilities and obligations.."


----------



## traveller

Masonry is not a secret. And, there is no secret in Masonry. Members hold meetings in a Lodge and all its activities are publicly known. Had Masonry been a secret, it would not have spread since the time of King Solomon. That is my humble opinion.


----------



## jwhoff

I see 56 _*yes*_ votes but no thoughts posted.  Folks are voting_ *yes*_ and not using the code books.  Folks are voting _*no*_ and using the code books.

This is still a very unsolved issue ... especially in our individual minds.  There are logical reasons to take either side of the issue. Looks like the use of code books mirrors life itself.  This is a perplexing but interesting situation.  Especially since the only folks who would be affected (after receiving the degrees) would be the ritualists.  I guess that ninty percent of all the MMs in good standing don't touch the esoteric work after achieving the MM degrees.    

I suspect this topic will be with us a very long time.


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> Especially since the only folks who would be affected (after receiving the degrees) would be the ritualists.  I guess that ninty percent of all the MMs in good standing don't touch the esoteric work after achieving the MM degrees.


 
That's a problem right there. If you are correct, that means that only 10% of our membership are carrying the full load of not only conferring all of the Degrees, but also teaching the work to all of the incoming Brethren. C'mon, the rest of you- we need your help!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That's a problem right there. If you are correct, that means that only 10% of our membership are carrying the full load of not only conferring all of the Degrees, but also teaching the work to all of the incoming Brethren. C'mon, the rest of you- we need your help!



That being said, I am PROUD to be a 10%'er!!


----------



## Wyatt

I think it's a good idea, but only for master masons. If we give it to the candidates they will use it as a crutch and not learn the work the proper way


----------



## rhitland

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That's a problem right there. If you are correct, that means that only 10% of our membership are carrying the full load of not only conferring all of the Degrees, but also teaching the work to all of the incoming Brethren. C'mon, the rest of you- we need your help!



That one does sting Brother Bill but I would propose it is even lower than 10%.  I mean the average lodge has about 10% of their membership that actively shows up to lodge and of that 10% I would say at best half or 5% could teach candidates Q&A and confer every degree.  
A mason not concerned with ritual work to me is like a carpenter not concerned with using a tape measure or a computer programmer not wanting to use their mouse.  In the world of making good men better there are no better tools or useful maxims than inculcated into every masonic degreee.  
Please do not take this post wrong either, I do not believe that a good mason has to be a ritualist but I do believe there is advantages to repeatedly hammering the teachings into yourself.


----------



## Bill Lins

rhitland said:


> That one does sting Brother Bill but I would propose it is even lower than 10%.  I mean the average lodge has about 10% of their membership that actively shows up to lodge and of that 10% I would say at best half or 5% could teach candidates Q&A and confer every degree.


 
You're probably right, Puss Boy, er, TIGER!  :wink:


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

NO.
Masonry is not intended for everyone. Nor is it meant to be easy. The work is a struggle because it MEANS SOMETHING.
An official codebook would be a violation of our most sacred trust. 
Some brothers look at the difficulty of the work in this way: we are trying to keep good men out of Masonry.

I look at the difficulty of memorization in this manner: we are trying to make good men BETTER. For any one who struggles with the work, there are numerous brothers who will be happy to spend hours and hours going over the work. Handing a candidate a book, even when written in "super secret cypher" that can be cracked by a third grader, and saying "Here you go...." is more akin to throwing a candidate to the sharks than taking the time to actually teach the candidate his work.

If the Grand Lodge ever approves a cypher book, it will be mark the inevitable decline of Masonry as we now know it. That slope is one that will eventually allow us to begin actively recruiting brothers, to begin ignoring the investigation process, to being ignoring the ALL and other programs, etc. etc.

Masonry is NOT easy. Otherwise, we would be Lions, or Rotarians. That is not a knock against either of those institutions. I am a Rotarian, as well. But the men and women I know there are not my brothers.

Let's not cheapen Masonry in any way.

Tim Fleischer


----------



## davidterrell80

I think Arizona handles a cypher/clear text well. I have one by special dispensation. For me. I'm glad I was not exposed to one until after I was raised.

But what are the "secrets of Freemasonry". Everything in the ritual is searchable on the internet. I prefer to keep the ceremonies "confidential" and I protect the modes of recognition.

If a prospective brother, a good man, was having sincere doubts about joining for religious reasons, I'd be inclined to answer questions sincerely and circumspectly; without using exact verbiage. 

I like this Brother's thought.

We _should _refrain...


----------



## Beathard

GLoTx has approved the use of code books, but with very special qualifications.  Not on lodge property and not with candidates. 

I think the use of the books is good for advanced masons that are tweaking their memorization for A certificates. There are very few brothers willing to sit with you to go through 3 degrees, 3 lectures, opening and closing 4 lodges, trial lectures, and tilers oath. There are even fewer with the knowledge. This is where I think the book is useful. 

The problem is in the fact that the books are incorrect.  If the Education Committee published them they would be better. They will never be perfect. Even the monitors explanation of the apron has two errors.


----------



## bgs942

I guess these little books are something that has always been around but looked on as "taboo". After I was raised my Uncle gave me a box containing my Grandfather's Masonic "stuff" which included a code book from 1941. Myself being a visual learner it was very hard for me learning the work in the age old manner. I have learned that all Masons know about them and a majority own one but do not discuss them. I have to say I am on the side that since they exist there would be a benefit $$$ to GL and be correct in content if an "official" copy was published. Just my â‚¬Â£Â¥^}].  ;-)


----------



## Beathard

BINGO!  In a period where the Grand Lodge is hunting for funds, why wouldn't it publish and sell an official guide to memory. The little books are everywhere. They aren't going away. The Grand Lodge has accepted them under certain circumstances. Why don't they cash in on them instead of raising per capital again?


----------



## RAY

Until a couple of years ago code books were a Masonic offense to possess period. Our Grand Lodge knowing many Master Masons had these books took a vote to make it legal but with restrictions. I personally voted against it but it passed. As expected this was immediately abused and many books have been  observed on lodge property and many candidate soon had knowledge of there existence and possession soon followed. When I joined Masonry no candidate ever had knowledge of such a book This site seems to be obsessed with discussions on these code books and the possibility of Grand Lodge Publications. This is not going to happen as I see it and the cost versus sales would prohibit the Grand Lodge from publishing it. We no longer have the Monitor in hard back due to cost and publication which are sold to our Lodges and our Texas Mason publication has been reduced in number due to cost. Many candidates visit this site and see Master Mason discussions about subjects they had no knowledge of and shouldn't have and once the seed is planted these books will and have shown up in vast numbers among our candidates. Once you take away the hands on mouth to ear method you remove fellowship and what real masonry is about. If I had a choice every post on this subject would be removed included this one. Spending more time in lodge with your Brothers would be the correct learning method and strengthen the Masonic Family.


----------



## Beathard

Not sure when you joined, but I doubt that "no candidate" had ever heard of a code book. I joined in 1990 and I knew of them. I actually knew that my grandfather had one back in the 1960s. Before becoming a mason I had inherited a family copy from the 40s. The books have been around for a long time.  The discussions about their legalization and printing have been around for just as long. It is not a new concept brought around by this forum.  I'm also not sure why a profit would not be made publishing and selling them. The writing would be done on volunteer time as is almost everything in masonry. Someone publishes the books now, I don't think they are doing it for a loss. Why shouldn't we, the Grand Lodge of Texas, make the profit?


----------



## bgs942

The world has currently and always has had short cut takers. Publishing  an official copy of a code book that has it's roots around the turn of the 20th Century will have little change on that. We are in more of an information age than ever before and anyone, Brother or not, can see just about any Ritual online. For me it boils down to personal choice and conviction. I came in 2008 and could have "googled" my way and preloaded myself to all three degrees but chose not to do so because of the reverence and respect I have for Masonry, and felt I would cheat myself and set a poor example for my children.


----------



## MikeMay

In talking with some brothers from other states, some other GL's have authorized the "little" books for decades...I was shown one that was printed back in the 20's. Do I think they should be published outside of the GL? No.  I think if they are going to be around it should be printed and approved from and by the GL.  I don't have a problem with us "older" men having one to help reinforce  the information once in a while...after all, we live in a very  "information" heavy world and remembering our memory work for the three  degrees isn't always easy to do...especially for men working in job fields where information is constantly changing...

I do however feel very strongly that it should not be used by candidates at all.  The memory work is part of the beauty of Freemasonry and the relationship of the instructive mouth to the attentive ear shouldn't be changed.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

When I first started the ea work, I really wanted one. But as time is progressing I am realizing that I do not need one yet. Maybe one day when my memory starts to fade or something like that, but I'm 28 and hopefully I have a while before that starts. But as much as the new member may want one, they will realize the same, I imagine.


----------



## Hippie19950

As I recall, there was a Resolution this past Grand Communication concerning the Cypher Book, and the GLoTx producing and selling it exclusively. It was voted down, or disqualified. I don't see the GL really searching for profitable things to do, except to keep expecting the Lodges to send more money, and the Brethren to keep sending bigger donations. We really need some of that in our little Lodge, but we are looking at and doing things to earn it on our own. If we could produce and sell the book(s), we would gladly do it!!


----------



## MikeMay

Regarding Cypher/Code books....no matter who makes them, I have discovered they need to be water proof.  

I'll leave it at the failure of the spousal unit to ask if a certain pair of shorts needed to be washed and the failure of said spousal unit to check the pockets...and my failure to inform said spousal unit about any shorts/pants draped on the end of the bed not to be touched!  Of course, to top that off the same shorts spent the night in the washing machine to thoroughly soak said cypher book.


----------



## Beathard

Sounds like my iPhone... Twice!


----------



## Plustax

It's a pretty much well known fact that many people have purchased the code book that is available in stores (and we can't do anything about that) and have used it to practice and learn from it (can't do anything about that either).  It's also pretty easy to determine who has done that when the times comes for a proficiency.  Right or Wrong, should or shouldn't be........ we know that it is happening and can not be stopped (at least that I'm aware of). So.... in saying that why not set the code book right (as it does lack) and get that money that is being spent now for something that is not completely correct and instead of not getting ANYof that money, get the money and provide it to the GLoTx.?  Just MHO...


----------



## Jacob Johnson

I'm with you on that one, plustax. If the GL could be making money off of this, perhaps our per capitas could decrease, or AT LEAST we'd have one more avenue of revenue working for us. With all the belt-tightening that's been going on, you'd think that as a state we'd want anything that might bring in more cash to maintain our GL operations.


----------



## jwhoff

Plustax said:


> It's a pretty much well known fact that many people have purchased the code book that is available in stores (and we can't do anything about that) and have used it to practice and learn from it (can't do anything about that either).  It's also pretty easy to determine who has done that when the times comes for a proficiency.  Right or Wrong, should or shouldn't be........ we know that it is happening and can not be stopped (at least that I'm aware of). So.... in saying that why not set the code book right (as it does lack) and get that money that is being spent now for something that is not completely correct and instead of not getting ANYof that money, get the money and provide it to the GLoTx.?  Just MHO...


 

Was it the GL of Oklahoma who reported $600K from the sale of official code books a few years back at Grand Lodge?  I'd be for limited use among MMs for study and certification purposes.  Not for teaching and sharing with EAs and FCs.  Rules of usage would need to be established.


----------



## Plustax

Again, it's just that it feels as though there are many ways of bringing in additional income for our GLoT and local lodges, but we run in to "road blocks" which prevent us from doing so. I understand that there are laws put in to place and certainly do not suggest doing anything against State or Federal laws. I also believe that we have our own "internal" rules/laws/regulations which might be holding us back from making more money. I only ask to find additional ways of making money so that we can sustain our local lodges as well as the GLoT. As I mentioned, our dues are increasing, our economy is not getting better, many masons are going in to retirement and have a "fixed" income, yet more money is needed to sustain what we have. I think it would be great if someone could start a BLOG on ideas of bringing in more money to a local lodge. Also, if someone (in the know) could give us ideas on what can be done (or checked in to) so that "limits" could be raised on how many Fund Raiser or Raffles or whatever there is to increase our funds, so we could increase our donations to the GLoT as well as donations to our local charities.


----------



## MikeMay

Plustax said:


> our dues are increasing, our economy is not getting better, many masons are going in to retirement and have a "fixed" income, yet more money is needed to sustain what we have.



That's a good point...the average age of our members (my lodge) is over 70.  While we have younger members, 40's and below, we have an aging membership.  That brings up a couple of issues such as experience and light that is lost when they pass, but it also brings up that coming time when they won't be able to contribute possibly because of fixed incomes due to retirement...and we all know that retirement funds have been decimated over the past 3 years and the economy is stubbornly not recovering as we would all like it too....

I know we can't "recruit" but we have to be cognizant of the fact that the ages of our brethren are increasing since we haven't found the fountain of youth yet....and that will have an effect over time.   I don't know if the GLoT selling the cypher book is the correct idea from a financial point of view but it seems that it should be at least looked into...


----------



## Eric Epperson

I became a Mason in Michigan and I was given a book to study. I never had the chance to study with another Mason. I did everything by myself.  After reading these post I wish I was never given the book because I did miss out on the one on one time with other brothers.


----------



## Beathard

Eric Epperson said:
			
		

> After reading these post I wish I was never given the book because I did miss out on the one on one time with other brothers.



BINGO!  That is why candidates should never see one. Once one finishes the masters work it is a great memory tool.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

York Rite Stated Meeting's have convinced me that code/ritual books shouldn't be used in a lodge setting.


----------



## Beathard

In many English lodges 1 brother, the junior past master, has a code book and sits to the left of the WM. This brother is the only person allowed to prompt. I did not think this was bad. It was a lot better than everyone yelling out prompts.


----------



## Benton

Esoteric Theurgist said:


> York Rite Stated Meeting's have convinced me that code/ritual books shouldn't be used in a lodge setting.



Yeah, I've only made one Chapter/Council meeting (on the same night here) so far, but frankly, it felt like a complete waste of time. Not only was everyone dependent on the book, but not everyone had one, so there was a *lot* of book sharing going on, which slowed things down in a big way. Might as well have not met, as there really wasn't any business to discuss that night anyway.

I love all my companions, but Chapter and Council get skirted over for Commandery way too much.

And Beathard, I think I agree, only one person ought to prompt, and it should be prompting, not reading out parts for brothers who don't know them.


----------



## Hndrx

I can tell you that EVERY "mouth to ear" person has their own version of the "correct" version of things.  I worked with a number of Masons in the memory work for all three degrees and every one of them was different from the other one.  An official code book is very much needed.  When, where, and by whom it is used are ENTIRELY different questions.


----------



## Beathard

The Grand Lodge has seen the forums and the certificate exams as the way to keep the work the same.  I don't believe that it works as well has hoped, but it has worked pretty well for many decades.  I do think that a correct book is needed, but should be well regulated in it use.


----------



## Bill Lins

Hndrx said:


> I can tell you that EVERY "mouth to ear" person has their own version of the "correct" version of things.  I worked with a number of Masons in the memory work for all three degrees and every one of them was different from the other one



See answer in next post.


----------



## Bill Lins

Beathard said:


> The Grand Lodge has seen the forums and the certificate exams as the way to keep the work the same.  I don't believe that it works as well has hoped, but it has worked pretty well for many decades.



Y'all are both correct. The forum & exam system would work much better if more Brethren would attend.


----------



## curt

Personally, as a disabled Vet, with some pretty substantial memory problems, Im kinda leaning towards the codebook. Some guys do need a little help and isnt that what we are about? helping our brothers?


----------



## rev.jake

I have seen both sides of this issue.  A good Mason was not elected to the next office in chapter because of a memory problem.  He had medical reasons for the problems.  A past called in all the other pasts to do this.  The bad part is that the one who started the mess used a book for his entire time in line in chapter and council and resigned as Commander because he could not learn the work.  


Do we see a problem here?


----------



## Bill Lins

rev.jake said:


> Do we see a problem here?



Without a doubt.  :sad:


----------



## Paul E. Wunsche

I have read all 143 post and want to add my two cents.  Knowing the Esoteric work does not make you a Mason, it is but a small part of being a Mason.  Anyone can purchase "the book" learn the work, purchase a "ring" and call themself a Mason, but we who have experienced the fellowship of our Mentor, Instructor and Brethern know that it takes more than that to be a Mason.  I have seen what the "book" can do when you lose your "SELF PRIDE" and refuse to learn your work.  I have seen what it has done in the C&C, and I am always suprised of those Brothers who hold an "A" certificate in the Blue Lodge read their parts at a C&C meeting.  The members of the Commandery still have pride and do not use a book (although they are in plain english) during stated Conclaves or at the conferall of the Orders.  Perhaps because they are inspected once a year and know what is expected of them.  It all comes down to "PRIDE".  I beleive that the GL should have an "Official Version" of the work, make it available to those MM's who want one, make a nice profit, and expell anyone who uses it in violation of our laws.  On a side note I have had my "A" certificate for 17 plus years, and in all of the Forums I have attended, and all of the exams I have taken, I have yet to see one letter perfect.  We are all prone to mistakes.  Again it's all about Pride and how much you have for our fraternity.


----------



## kmfisher1

Good post Paul. Couldn't agree with you more on every point.


----------



## jwhoff

Brother Paul,

I attended a called meeting with the Right Worshipful this morning and, as always, I considered it a pleasure.  Each time he took my arm in the west I thought of how I would treasure that feeling all the years of my life.  Love the old master very much.

And, I am truly impressed as to the competency on esoteric work displayed within the Wunsche family.  You are all shining examples of masonry in the Houston area.  I know you will keep up the good work.

Your thoughts on this matter carry much weight.

Thank you.


----------



## RAY

I am not for code books at all and have never seen a need for them. When entering into masonry there has always been and always will be the teachers,mentors who will take the time to teach a candidate his work.When the vote was taken in Grand Lodge to allow Master Masons to have possession of a code book the ground rules were set in place.Many master masons soon violated that trust and were teaching candidates out of it and are still doing it. I have seen code books in lodge but not in the lodge room and again a violation. Where is the pride in this? Grand Lodge has no intentions of publishing any code books and it has been discussed many times and publication cost are prohibitive and if it would be such a financial boom to Grand Lodge they would have already done it in the first place.Having taught in lodge and in the home on a face to face personal level for 25 or so years I wouldn't trade one second of my time holding a book and reading to a student.Reading your work may keep you fresh in your mind but it will never keep any one from making mistakes when your working in lodge . If you are having memory problem go see an elder or your lodge instructor. When attending a EA exam it only takes about 5 minutes to determine if he was taught out of a code book and the one teaching looses respect.The young Master Masons don't seem to care and to me it turns into a moral issue rather then a learning the work issue. Nothing will ever beat the personal contact of a teacher and his students.


----------



## BryanMaloney

I'm a molecular biologist. While there is a great deal of written material in my field, it is still ultimately a field of apprenticeship and direct personal teaching. This is because the techniques are intricate, delicate, and quite dangerous if not done properly. An incompetent worker in my field can kill a room full of people (including himself) quite by accident. If chemical and biological hazards still require apprenticeship style instruction in this age of manuals, protocols, and FAQs, I would think that something even more important--moral instruction--would require face-to-face teaching even more. I am not yet a Mason, but that is what I, lacking any light at all, would think.


----------



## Plustax

If the code book is for sale and has been for many many years, then why shouldn't the GL get some if the profits? The dues keep increasing & many brothers are leaving cause of the high costs and our struggling economy, yet there might be some financial help IF the GL would start selling the code books with strict guidelines in its proper use. We all know that they continue to be used & will continue to do so. Why let the stores reap the full profit which should rightfully go to Texas masons and it's Grand Lodge. Just my opinion…


----------



## Brother Mark

I personal don't see a reason for the code book. I never have needed one. I study with other brothers in my lodge and with my district instructor to obtain my class a certificate. It's all bout learning the work properly


----------



## Brent Heilman

Oklahoma publishes their own. The good thing about this is that all the money earned from the sale goes to the GL. Another plus is that when practicing for a degree, opening a Lodge on whichever degree, or refreshing yourself on the cat lecture it is printed out the way the GL says it should be. There is no question on whether the Committee for Work says two different things between two different people. If the book says it is this way then that's the way it is. No questions need to be asked. The problem people bring up about it on Lodge premises in Texas is not really an issue with us here in Oklahoma. You can have on the premises and in the Lodge room for practice only. If it is a tyled meeting then it is not supposed to be in the Lodge room. The other good thing about having it is that when you are teaching someone their cat lecture we will all make mistakes. We teach someone wrong then they in turn teach the same error to the next and so on. With having one at your disposal to reference you have the official GL language and you can refer back to it and make sure you aren't in the wrong and pass the mistake on. As an EA I knew the book existed but it was available for me to get a hold of. The GL and the Lodge will not sell it to someone who isn't a MM. 

The biggest problem I see in this whole deal is that it comes down to the question of whether it is better for the GL to publish it or a third party? Which would you rather have doing it? The GL would benefit from doing it themselves. Have the Committee for Work make a draft, hash out the problems, and then make it available. Then you have their official take on how it should be done. It would be set in stone and no one could argue whether they are right and someone else is wrong. If it is in there then that's how it is. There would be no more I will ask and get back to you stuff going on. 

I personally have one and use it on occasion but it isn't something I rely on. It's just nice to have if I am curious if I'm wrong or not. Just my $.02 and opinion.


----------



## free and accepted

Question is brother how educated are some and what knowledge do they who claim they are intelegent posess


----------



## Brent Heilman

free and accepted said:


> Question is brother how educated are some and what knowledge do they who claim they are intelegent posess



I guess I don't really understand the question but it sounds like to me that you are asking who made them the authority. Is that about right?


----------



## jwhoff

Brent Heilman said:


> Oklahoma publishes their own. The good thing about this is that all the money earned from the sale goes to the GL.



Several years back the Grand Master of Oklahoma visited the GLoTX (ah, Baja Oklahoma) and quoted a number, I believe $600K, for monies brought in by that very code book of which you speak.  And, my guess is, it doesn't contain *four* errors. 

Still, I understand both sides of the argument and would be hard pressed to champion either.


----------



## BryanMaloney

Unless the book is encrypted in such a way that it cannot be decrypted without a great deal of effort or the use of computers, it might as well just be written in English. I can read simple substitution cyphers with just a little practice if I know the key--and breaking a simple substitution cypher is literally a child's game. I used to play it with friends in elementary school. If the "code" is really just a simple substitution cypher (e.g., "A" is always represented by the same symbol, "B" by a uniform, distinct symbol, etc.), then it's just English with a different alphabet--no challenge to any computer geek or D&D player. Other encryption methods are a bit more tricky, but unless they are complex enough to actually require a computer to encrypt and decrypt, the method has already been broken a long time ago, and only mere details would need to be worked out.

In short, publishing a "code book" that is a simple cypher or other simple encryption method, in this day and age, is identical to publishing it in plain English.


----------



## jwhoff

Agreed Brother Maloney. Still ... not sure anyone could write a code book on Texas esoteric work that could be written in plain English.  Texas esoteric work is a combination of Shakespearean English and modern Texa-gun:  or it surely seems :38: so.  Of course, it never changes. 

Morph me not "*say the old folks, it goes to show you never can tell.*" :glare:


----------



## Bill Lins

For Bro. Hoff:

O proud left foot, that ventures quick within
Then soon upon a backward journey lithe.
Anon, once more the gesture, then begin:
Command sinistral pedestal to writhe.
Commence thou then the fervid Hokey-Poke,
A mad gyration, hips in wanton swirl.
To spin! A wilde release from Heaven's yoke.
Blessed dervish! Surely canst go, girl.
The Hoke, the poke -- banish now thy doubt
Verily, I say, 'tis what it's all about.


----------



## macjames53

We are being hypocritical. We all know that most active instructors have a code book to just refer to when they may get bound up on a phrase or 2.
But, in a group, we see older brothers doing the "Gottcha" thing when a brother says a phrase that is in the book but is not as the committee on work has it. 
Standardize the book, keep the same restrictions on it and publish the thing.


----------



## Star Mztyk

Brothers....

     I have done a lot of research in the GLofTexas museum and upon asking Barbara(librarian)  if she had any books in the vault that were  written in glyphs or code she said yes. I immediately surmised they were the item in question here. She told me that when an old Mason died that his wife would send his Masonic books and papers to the Library.  I asked to look at these books upon my next visit so I could confirm or deny....they mysteriously could not be found.....and I was told they were artifacts and not in use...but by our LAW the very presence on Masonic property was in violation of GL Law.....no matter what the circumstance. Now, I have been told whether it is true or not that the Committee on Work will at times refer to the code book that was created by Allen Publishing for the state of Texas. Therefore it would seem that this issue has many many twists and turns and a vault full of hypocrisy.

Star


----------



## Star Mztyk

LOL...I should have known someone plagarized Shakespeare to write the Hokey Pokey......That is just too hilarious....and very well done at that!


----------



## jwhoff

R U sure it was Shakespeare?  
I've been told it was Cervantes. 
Just sayin.

:39:


----------



## Brother Joe

macjames53 said:


> We are being hypocritical. We all know that most active instructors have a code book to just refer to when they may get bound up on a phrase or 2...
> Standardize the book, keep the same restrictions on it and publish the thing.



I've actually seen older Brethren refreshing their knowledge with this book. Not as a teaching tool, but an aid to the mind that tends to forget details from time to time. I duly understand that we are not to write such things, but I think this is a necessary evil in some ways.


----------



## jwhary

According to the poll, the brothers have spoken.


----------



## Plustax

unfortunately..... It ain't gonna change anytime soon. Waaayyyyy too many that would rather have membership dues raised to give more to the GLoT instead of (GLoT) getting the money for the code books of which 100% proceeds are presently going to the bookstores or anyone that sells them. Kinda just rubs me wrong that times are hard for everyone, economy is bad & yet dues are going up, yet it doesn't appear that much is being done to allow in bringing in more money to our Fraternity. And some wonder why membership is dropping or fewer people are joining.  JMO...


----------



## polmjonz

While i can see the value of the cypher for self study or maybe even practice nights, i firmly believe that it should not be used in open lodge.  I recently attended a Masters degree where in a foreign lodge where the code books were in hand and a good number of people needed it to perform their parts and there were a good number of mistakes made by people who didn't use the book.  I often thought that i would like to have one but after looking at one i think it was more confusing that learning the way have in the little time i have been around.

But,

If GLoT has it approved for use then maybe they should be the ones to profit from its sale to turn it around and benefit the fraternity.


----------



## Brother JC

NM has a cypher, but it is forbidden to use it in Lodge.


----------



## poppacarl

What is the official latest ruling on code books in Texas Lodges?


----------



## Bill Lins

*Art. 505. Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations.*
It shall be a Masonic disciplinary violation for a Lodge, a committee or any combination of Masons, or an individual Mason to:
<snip>
20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric work of a Masonic Degree. _(Revised 2007)_


----------



## macjames53

We all know brethren who violate the rules about the code books. Also, those who have sought more light by joining the York Rite know the long term effect of allowing the wide spread use of the books. They end up in the openings and closings and the companions won't come to the practices because they have the books. It's a CATCH-22.
I guarantee that if we start the wide spread use of the code books, our lodges will suffer the same fate and we'll be hosting "festivals" to confer all 3 degrees in Masonry. Just as our appendant bodies do.
The work has survived all these years because we dedicate ourselves to the passing down the work to the next generation and conferring well practiced degrees.
So - a resounding NO!


----------



## Brent Heilman

We have them in Oklahoma and the problems you speak of I have never personally witnessed. I have one and I have never taken it in the Lodge during a degree or stated meeting. I do take it when we are practicing degrees. I have yet to see where it causes a problem with anything. I know that they have been a valuable tool when learning the work and needing a reference to look at. There are times when we are practicing when a question arises about what the language is in a particular portion of it. We will ask a Brother and sometimes we get conflicting info coming from different people. A simple look in the book tells us who is right and who is wrong. No questions are given about why one is right or wrong. It is in the book and it is the final authority. The problem that I see from this thread and others about the subject is that Texas has no control on what is in a code book or who gets one. That is the problem that needs to be resolved first before the issue of where it gets used is addressed.


----------



## otherstar

The Scottish Rite has a tightly controlled printed ritual (I worked in the 18th degree for a brief time) and it seems to work there because it is required that all parts be performed from memory. 

If think the GLoTx should publish a code book and forbid it's use in the Lodge building, or in front of a candidate. I fail to see the harm it would do, plus the GL would open a new revenue stream and give them control of the content. Print the code book, require that degrees be done from memory only, and candidate instruction be done mouth-to-ear and I do not see how there could be a problem.


----------



## dfreybur

For the word "code" I'm used to it meaning what Texans call the law book.  I have copies of the "California Masonic Code" and the "Illinois Masonic Code" and they are both the constitution and by-laws of my jurisdictions.  The California one has been on-line for a while with a login needed to download it.  I arranged for a login through my secretary a few years ago.

I posted earlier in this thread - California is a cypher state with a cypher Book of Standard Work published by the GL.  Illinois is a written out state (modes of recognition underscores) with the Book of Standard Work published by the GL.


----------



## JBD

No what they are referring to is a"code" book of the esoteric work not the laws. The laws are readily available from the Grand Lodge.  The code book is entirely different. 
The possession of a code book was removed as an offense years ago. It is, and rightfully so,  still prohibited on Lodge property and from use in instruction. 
The law as currently written is fine by me. The book available has errors and it is readily discernable if one learned the work with it. 

I am opposed to a sanctioned code book of the work.  The only thing worse is a plain English version.  Just look at the quality of some of the appendent bodies where plain English is available. As an aid to memory it is one thing, but we have hard evidence the quality suffers with anything written. 

I am all for things that improve the fraternity,  this is not one of those. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JJones

> I am opposed to a sanctioned code book of the work. The only thing worse is a plain English version. Just look at the quality of some of the appendent bodies where plain English is available. As an aid to memory it is one thing, but we have hard evidence the quality suffers with anything written.



I wouldn't mind it if the GL created a 'sanctioned' code book and sold them.  It'd be a good way for them to raise money. Most brothers are going to buy codebooks anyhow, might as well have an official version.  That being said, I'd still want the laws to stay the same: no codebooks in the lodge. 

I agree that having them in plain English would be  much worse, especially if they were allowed in the lodge.  Once you start doing that it's not long before nobody knows the work and they're using the ritual books to open and close like the Yorkrite bodies do.


----------



## crono782

Yah I agree. Watching a chapter or council opening/closing is a sad affair sometimes. Trying to change that mentality in mine and have them leave their books home this next year. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

JBD said:


> No what they are referring to is a"code" book of the esoteric work not the laws. The laws are readily available from the Grand Lodge.  The code book is entirely different.



This is like the words "hoggie" and "submarine sandwich".  They mean something that's interchangeable but they don't mean "hot dog".  If someone asks for a hoggie or submarine and you hand them a hot dog they will likely think you didn't hear correctly.  Try explaining that's what they are called here and you'll be thought quaintly provincial.

Plenty of jurisdictions have a code book or law book.  They mean something that's interchangeable but they don't mean cipher, cypher or book of standard work.  Variations from jurisdiction to jurisdiction are fun to experience.



> Just look at the quality of some of the appendent bodies where plain English is available.



One of my two jurisdictions for example.



> As an aid to memory it is one thing, but we have hard evidence the quality suffers with anything written.



Actually, no you don't have hard evidence for it unless you have traveled to states that have them and it appears you have not.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one cipher state.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one written out state.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one mouth to ear state.  And I've seen good and bad ritual at Scottish Rite as well.

The difference is the activity level of the lodge and the dedication level of the brothers not the presence or absence of the book.


----------



## otherstar

dfreybur said:


> Actually, no you don't have hard evidence for it unless you have traveled to states that have them and it appears you have not.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one cipher state.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one written out state.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one mouth to ear state.  And I've seen good and bad ritual at Scottish Rite as well.
> 
> The difference is the activity level of the lodge and the dedication level of the brothers not the presence or absence of the book.




I think the only evidence you have is that some people can memorize things and repeat them in public better than others. The real deciding factor between good ritual and bad is the dedication level of the brothers (and some ability to memorize and repeat in public---which can be overcome by LOTS of hard work). I was active in a Scouting Honor Society in St. Joeseph, Missouri when I was a young man. Some guys did their speaking parts very well, and some didn't The ceremonies were printed, but parts had to be recited from memory..no exceptions. Some just did a better job than others.


----------



## JBD

dfreybur said:


> Actually, no you don't have hard evidence for it unless you have traveled to states that have them and it appears you have not.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one cipher state.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one written out state.  I've seen good and bad ritual in at least one mouth to ear state.  And I've seen good and bad ritual at Scottish Rite as well.
> 
> The difference is the activity level of the lodge and the dedication level of the brothers not the presence or absence of the book.



My Brother, your post is offensive. I have my experiences and you have yours. 

Although I am not compelled to tell you where all I have traveled, lets just say you are not the only one who has been in other jurisdictions. My comment was that we have evidence of ANYTHING written has affected the proficiency and yes I do have the evidence in my own travels. And yes in both written and non-written states. The variations of personal commitment exist regardless of written or not, therefore, the variable is the writing.  I was more particularly addressing Texas, not because I have not seen other work, because Texas is the Grand Lodge under whom I work as a Mason and it is not my place to comment on the work of other jurisdictions, even if I know and have traveled there.


----------



## Starr

While I have not been involved long, I would think mouth to ear would lead to words changing over time.  The telephone game from grade school is evidence of that.  Is this an inaccurate point of view?   


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782

Committee on Work, certificate Forums and Exams, and schools of instruction are *supposed* to keep that from happening and ritual work on track. Supposed to at least.


----------



## dfreybur

Starr said:


> While I have not been involved long, I would think mouth to ear would lead to words changing over time.  The telephone game from grade school is evidence of that.  Is this an inaccurate point of view?



One person at a time mouth to ear works very poorly as anyone who has ever played telephone has seen.  Group to group to group is a completely different story.  Members of a group are very good at correcting each other.  In computers it's the comparison between unprotected memory transfers and error correcting code memory transfers.  Over a period of centuries written beats spoken because the same writing can be used without change but the time scale for that advantage is very long.

I suggest that quality of the work is not about being word for word as it was done a century ago, though.  As the language evolves I'm okay with the phrasing of the ritual evolving in a carefully controlled manner.  What I think of as quality is delivery with feeling and understanding.  I've heard lectures delivered word perfect in a monotone drone and thought it mediocre work.  I've heard lectures delivered with some wording mistakes where the lecturer gestures, did dramatic pauses, looked around, used a conversational tone of voice and thought it exceptional work.  I've also heard lectures with all of gestures and pauses and so on with a lot of wording errors and thought it poor work.  Good work is more than knowing the words, but it is knowing the words.  I also suggest that whether you learn it matters much more than what method you used to learn it.


----------



## dfreybur

dalinkou said:


> This a very interesting topic, however I suspect that "to publish or not to publish" answers the wrong question.



Striking to the heart of the problem I think.  What is the issue and is the write topic under discussion (pun intended)?



> I am young in the craft but notice that we have a major problem with retention.



I've heard older brothers complain that appendent bodies drain our lodges of members. I don't think that was really the problem either.



> Publishing a code book will not fix that.



I don't think most of the brothers who object to publishing a standard book of work thin it's about retention, at least not directly.



> It is however likely that a code book will further cheapen the entire experience to the point where young brothers (without good and true mentors)



I say the magic here is the mentors.  Lodges who lose hold of their mentor/poster/candidates-coach program get rapidly in trouble.  Having a book does not change that.  Any lodge with a good mentoring program has candidates come through their pipeline cipher, written out or not.  Any lodge without a good mentoring program loses candidates from their pipeline cipher, written or not.  The mentor program completely overwhelms the importance of the book.  The book is a small detail in comparison.

There was a thread a few months ago "Conduct unbecoming ..." about a brother in a lodge without an active mentor-ship program.  He was stuck working from a book because that was the only resource he had.  He ended up quitting because of lack of communication from his lodge.  Was the book the problem?  No, the lack of mentor-ship and other lodge function was the problem.  At most the book was in the list of problems discussed by brothers of different lodges.



> will try to memorize from the book instead of learning the meaning behind the words. Already we are raising parrots to regurgitate words without thinking, some of whom will seldom (if ever) come back once they get their official "Good Guy" card.
> 
> Think about it.  If you really didn't know what the word "raised" means, I can guarantee that it made an impression when it happened.



I've seen grand lecturers and grand lodge instructors (I think those map to B and C certificates in Texas) who could recite ritual letter perfect in a conversational tone and pace, give gestures during the lectures, even wander around addressing individuals during the installation charge to the brethren, who couldn't tell you what any of it means to save their lives.  The book doesn't matter here, either.

Memorizing does not equal understanding.  A really good mentor teaches that.  A good mentor discusses what it means.  But even with only memorization the fellowship aspect of Masonry shines through and the fellowship is a firm foundation on which to build.  If F stood for something better we could have it in the center of our symbol - Fellowship as the superstructure on which we build the rest and frovidence watching all that we do.  Nah, doesn't work well enough.



> If you had made the mistake of reading ahead, which is precisely what a sanctioned code book would encourage, you would cheat yourself out of the impression and the experience.



That happens anyways with expose' books.  In jurisdictions with standard books of work they are only sold/issued to MMs for that reason so it's not an issue.


----------



## RustonJr

I was entered, passed and raised in Muenster Lodge 833, Ulm, Germany (1979). Our lodges were under the jurisdiction of the American Canadian Grand Lodges of Germany AF&AM. The Grand Lodge was formed after the end of WWII to provide soldiers a place to meet and conduct Masonic work. Up untill the mid 1980s they used the New York State Ritual with their permission. In the mid 1980s they adopted their own ritual. As I was going through the degrees I was issued a cypher book for that degree and a mentor/coach. Being active Army and in the field all the time the cypher really helped. Let there be know mistake examinations sere exacting and any master mason could ask you anything to make sure you understood the work. If you did that in a Texas lodge today the members bury you a fourth time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## BroBook

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> We give Monitors to our newly-raised MM's. Why would you give one to an EA?
> 
> We also give a law book to each new JW per GL law. They're free to the Lodge.



We had Lil ones for each degree no grips or names which got turned in before taking your exam.


My Freemasonry HD


----------

